# Potential Stallion Critique



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been on a stallion search to replace my older stallion in the next few years, and I wanted a good honest view on the prospects I find. This guy is three years old, will have foals on the ground next year, in the state, has a great bloodline that are fairly hard to come by, and well socialized. He is a perfect age to start under saddle, so if I bought him I would train him and start his show career. I am not a huge fan of his color, but if he is good in every other way I would not argue something so simple. I also requested videos so I can see how he moves. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Picture #2, sorry about the quality this is all I have.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Picture #3


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly I don't know why he is a stallion, ot has foals coming, especially if he isn't even broke yet. His front and back end don't match at all, hind end is very light whereas the front is drafty. Light and overly straight legs. Goose rump, super short neck that is also coarse. Big wither.Those things right there disqualify him majorly in my book. I can't tell much else about him in those pictures.v he will be perfectly rideable but should not pass his genes on.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What breed is he?? not seeing anything that says stallion material at all:shock: may make a handy trail gelding ....


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

He is an ABCR registered Curly horse. I would like to know specific reasons with his conformation that would make him unsuitable as a working horse. Curlies are bred to be using horses, and should have the disposition and versatility to succeed in a range of disciplines. They are bred from the mustangs and are not stock or racing bred horses. They are very hardy horses. Thick bone, strong legs, and short backs are among many qualities sought after in the Curly. So for example just because a person doesn't want a toes out QH, people with Clydes may be searching for slight cow hocks and toed out horses just because of the type of work they do. Curlies "do it all" so they, depending on bloodline, might not have specialized conformation do be successful at the highest level of one discipline.

Also just to add, a picture speaks a thousand words. These really aren't good shots to get a fair analysis of his scale, but some of how he is put together. He is not my horse so I don't have access to good photographs of him.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Nothing makes him 'unsuitable as a working horse", but that should not be the only requirement for a horse you are planning on using as a stallion. Thousands of horses going through auctions make good working horses, but that doesn't mean they should be bred. All breeds, irrelevant of breed or sport need balanced conformation for optimal performance and soundness. For a breeding stallion I would be looking for as correct as I could possibly find, not making an excuse like "someone might want a horse that toes out". He does not look balanced or particularly correct to me. However these photos are honestly horrible and if the seller is marketing him as a stallion candidate I would think they could provide you with better ones if asked. I am hesitant to offer a critique from these photos since he looks to have different faults in each one. I, overall, do agree with Endiku's analysis from what can be told in these photos.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree with Tryst. There needs to be some criteria besides usable..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

From the registry:


- A medium size head with well-defined jaw and throatlatch
- Wide set eyes with eyelashes that curl up
- Ears that are short to medium in length with curls inside(ear hair does not totally shed out in the summer)
- A medium length neck, deep at the base of the neck where it joins the base of the shoulder
- Noticeably short back, deep through the girth
- An appearance of a long under line and belly cut high in the flank
- Heavy boned legs and short cannon bone as compared to the forearm
- Medium withers and a flat croup with a shallow slope to the base of the tail.


Curly Characteristics
Body*(Fine, soft hair)
- Ringlet (can be several inches long)
- Marcel Wave (deep soft wave in the body coat)
- Crushed Velvet (soft dense pile of curls in body coat)

Mane*(Extra fine hair)
- Kinky -preferable
- Wavy
- Should shed all or partial in the summer
- Split mane (hangs on both sides of neck)

Tail
- Ringlets
- Wavy
- Should shed partial at the head of the tail in the summer 
or some horses may shed tail completely

Fetlocks
- Curly - preferable
- Wavy
- Should shed in summer but still retain some long hairs

Hooves
- Almost perfectly round in shape
- Very hard and dense
- Proportioned to the size of the horse

Size and weight
- Average - 15 hands; there are some exceptions from 13.3 hands to 16 hands
- Average weight - 800 to 1000 pounds; some curlies may weigh up to 1200 pounds

Unique Characteristics
- Curly coat can be hypoallergenic(the horsehair is round instead of flat and testing has shown the hair to be 
closely related to mohair)
- Can completely shed the mane and/or tail in the summer, only to grow back in the fall with the winter coat
- Noticeably short, strong back, indicating five lumbar vertebrae
- Even-tempered disposition
- Quick pulse and respiration recovery
- Very dense bone in the legs


Breeding Rules

Licensed breeders are expected to strive to maintain the unique qualities of the breed. Conformation, disposition, and soundness are important to maintain quality within the breed. All licensed breeders must be diligent in watching for defects that are suspected of having a genetic link. These defects may be passed on to future offspring. Examples of these defects include parrot mouth, crypt orchid and clubfoot.

So yes, there may be different types, as some breeds have.

Yeah from those pics I don't even know what color it is you don't like! I think buckskin? and tobiano? Also looks like there's snow on his back?? lol. If you like him ask for better pics. I agree it's a turnoff they're advertising a stud prospect (or any horse) and put up those.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not find this horse stallion material either. He is back at the knee. That is something I would NEVER breed with or for. He also has relatively long cannons both fore and aft. His gaskins are quite light and his hocks are not large. His hind cannon appears to be set to the rear under the hock (from the look of the off hind leg in the first photo). His hindquarter creates set to his hind leg so I believe with better photos he would be sickle hocked and straight-ish behind. 

Useful horse? Yes. Breeding horse? No. 

Are you planning to be a Curly horse breeder? What do your mares look like?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> From the registry:
> Breeding Rules
> 
> Licensed breeders are expected to strive to maintain the unique qualities of the breed. *Conformation, disposition, and soundness are important to maintain quality within the breed.* All licensed breeders must be diligent in watching for defects that are suspected of having a genetic link. These defects may be passed on to future offspring. Examples of these defects include parrot mouth, crypt orchid and clubfoot.


*Until this horse is broken and ridden you have NO IDEA about his soundness.* I don't like his HQ's, as above, they are weak and his hind legs are too straight. There are WAAAAAYYYYYY too many unwanted horses out there and breeders should be breeding horses with only the BEST conformation and BEST temperament. Pass on this one and raise your qulifications for a stallion.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I will keeping searching for a stallion then. The breeder is getting me some better pictures and a video so I may post the photos here for critique as well. Thank you all for your time. I might post some pictures of more stud prospects and perhaps of my mares in the future.


----------

